# frrok's Aqua Pro 25cm Cube



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Started playing around with a new setup today. 25cm Aqua Pro cube. This will be a low tech setup with moss covered lava rocks and easy to grow un-demanding plants. Here's a few low quality phone shots. I'm contemplating adding more Aquasoil for added depth. What do you guys think? I understand that the stones will be covered up eventually. That is the plan. The stand is an Eheim aquastyle 4. Got it on Amazon for $47 shipped! 

This will most likely house a betta and an amano shrimp. Maybe a couple of ottos.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

looks good, great score on the stand. Love me some Amazon!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



hisxlency said:


> looks good, great score on the stand. Love me some Amazon!


Thanks! That stand is normally $100 or more. 

I'm probably going to add more Aquasoil. I want to make sure I have enough depth for roots. I'm probably going to have crypts in here as well. Still thinking about things. Nothing set in stone. Taking my time.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd be a little wary with the tank overhanging the stand, even by a little bit, especially with a rimless tank. You might want to get a small piece of plywood and paint it to match, so that the glass isn't having stress points where it overhangs the wood edges.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



BS87 said:


> I'd be a little wary with the tank overhanging the stand, even by a little bit, especially with a rimless tank. You might want to get a small piece of plywood and paint it to match, so that the glass isn't having stress points where it overhangs the wood edges.


Yea understand that and I'm aware of it. The thing is the tank is really small and it only overhangs 1 cm or 2 barely. 
I guess I can cut a piece of plywood to to the edge of the tank and stick it underneath. I'll think about it. Not flooding yet so I have time


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

frrok said:


> The thing is the tank is really small and it only overhangs 1 cm or 2 barely.


It doesn't matter if it hangs over by a little or a lot. The bottom of your tank is set inside the sides, so if you are supporting the tank only from 1cm inside the edges, all of the weight of the tank is now on those bottom seams. It may not be a huge amount of weight with a tank that size, but I wouldn't take a chance with it - plywood is cheap


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice to see you back with a tank! It should turn out as nice as your last one.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



Green_Flash said:


> Nice to see you back with a tank! It should turn out as nice as your last one.


Thanks man. Appreciate it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



sarahspins said:


> It doesn't matter if it hangs over by a little or a lot. The bottom of your tank is set inside the sides, so if you are supporting the tank only from 1cm inside the edges, all of the weight of the tank is now on those bottom seams. It may not be a huge amount of weight with a tank that size, but I wouldn't take a chance with it - plywood is cheap


Got it. I'll get my butt to Home Depot. Lol.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*

Unfortunately my betta died today. So I'm either going to get another betta or do either shrimp and micro rasboras. Haven't decided yet. But anyway. I added another strip of 3 12k white and I made a 25cm X 25cm plate of plywood and painted it white. All 4 corners are now supported. I also spent the day planting some plants and plan dry starting for a few weeks. Here are some updated shots. I planted some crypts that i have growing emersed but i may end up pulling then out if i get more plants. Thanks for looking. 

With added light strip and hardscape. 









Planted. Haven't decided on a foreground yet. May be tough if this is a low tech scape.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That's a nice setup, but why are you going with hardscape that will utilize the height of the tank?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



houseofcards said:


> That's a nice setup, but why are you going with hardscape that will utilize the height of the tank?


Thanks!
I only used those rocks so the moss will have something to attach to... It's not really meant to be a "hardscape" per se. The focus will be more of the plants growing around it. I want a mix of stems and moss to kind of grow into each other. More like wabi sabi...
If you look at my old thread I did something similar.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Where did you get that light stand from?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



PeterN1986 said:


> Where did you get that light stand from?


The light is an Exoexotic ecopico led arm.i got it from thatpetplace.com but any of the big name fish stores online sell it. Including amazon.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

so came back from a two week vacation in hawaii and left this tank on autopilot. I made sure to leave plenty of moisture in the tank so it would not dry out. I figured by the time I came back I would see some growth. Well Im back and I see very little growth and it looks the moss has browned out. Humidity was fine i still saw moisture on the glass. Could be my lighting still not strong enough. Considering another strip of white. Also, the heat in my place is not on super high. room temp is around 68 and the LED doesn't produce alot of heat. I never thought that I could kill moss...but its def brown. Crypts seem ok, new leaves a couple melted but thats expected. Everything else is sort of meh, new growth but very very slow. not dead though.

let me know your thoughts....


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

So far so good.  An undemanding foreground plant would be DHG, maybe UG. Both need low-moderate lighting. What kind of moss is that?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

assasin6547 said:


> So far so good.  An undemanding foreground plant would be DHG, maybe UG. Both need low-moderate lighting. What kind of moss is that?


oh cool! thanks for the advice... was thinking about what would be good as far as a low-light foreground. not much to pick from.

i was going to use HM and just keep it low through trimming.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

assasin6547 said:


> What kind of moss is that?


mostly just java, maybe a little xmas mixed in there. On the smaller stone on the right side, is fissidens fontanus, which by the way has really grown in nicely and is attached firmly to my stones. I added some more moss so Im going to give it a few more weeks until I had water.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't worry, the moss will rebound, mosses are pretty tough. I've nuked whole tanks of moss before to brown nothing. Takes 2 weeks or so and you're good again.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



Francis Xavier said:


> Don't worry, the moss will rebound, mosses are pretty tough. I've nuked whole tanks of moss before to brown nothing. Takes 2 weeks or so and you're good again.


And they are rebounding as we speak! Thanks for the advice Frank ... Here is the latest. 

I think I've decided on HM(MM) as a foreground. Planning on trimming it down short periodically to keep it down so it doesn't grow taller than the mid ground plants. Was debating on riccia as well, but not sure if I want to spend the time tying it rocks! I may add it as accents in the future. In the distant future I will most likely add co2, unless I get shrimp, then maybe not. I haven't decided. Right now, I think I'm going with a trio of scarlet badis. 

Another side note, the micranthemum umbrosum is taking off! This tank is almost ready to be flooded.


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking good! I was so sorry to hear about your losses with hurricane Sandy.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



Alaskan Fishface said:


> Looking good! I was so sorry to hear about your losses with hurricane Sandy.


Thank you. I appreciate it. Luckily we are almost back to 100% , still a few things to patch up.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, this is all I needed to see. Just bought 2 cubes from Frank (1 for gf one for myself). Beautiful setup.....let me know how that light works out. Can't wait to see updates!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



freph said:


> Yep, this is all I needed to see. Just bought 2 cubes from Frank (1 for gf one for myself). Beautiful setup.....let me know how that light works out. Can't wait to see updates!


Sweet!! You won't regret it. Quality of glass and seams are similar to the of ADA. I'm very satisfied. I will try my best to keep this thread updated.


----------



## sdaugherty (Feb 13, 2013)

I imagine you'll have quite a few more people following this thread as those tanks sell. I know I will be!

Shawn


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Any ideas for filtration? I'm thinking of buying another Vuppa. Surface skimming is wonderful but pricey unfortunately. Hob maybe?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



freph said:


> Any ideas for filtration? I'm thinking of buying another Vuppa. Surface skimming is wonderful but pricey unfortunately. Hob maybe?


You said it. I got a tiny HOB. Packing it with seachem matrix. Should already be seeded in my 2211 that I have running on a holding tank.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

frrok said:


> You said it. I got a tiny HOB. Packing it with seachem matrix. Should already be seeded in my 2211 that I have running on a holding tank.


Sounds like a plan. I got the 12" version so I'm honestly not sure what I even want to do with it yet. E. hydropiper and stems for sure but I'm torn between a canister, a HOB or a Vuppa. :help: Luckily I have tons of other junk laying around.... (old CO2 equipment, aquasoil, sub. additives, ferts) Decisions decisions.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

April 1st updated. Very blue shot but plants are thriving. 50+ stems of HM are on the way. should fill up my forground... Im hoping they dont get too tall. if they start to grow up I will trim short. If plans dont work out I will spring for a paintball setup on this one also... FYI- look for my MINI-M layout. Should be ready really soon. Got stones and tank and stand all ready to go. let me know what you think!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Good growth! Wish Frank would reply to my PMs.....trying to get everything finalized. HM gets bushy but just let it grow and then mow it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



freph said:


> Good growth! Wish Frank would reply to my PMs.....trying to get everything finalized. HM gets bushy but just let it grow and then mow it.


Cool thanks for the advice! I took PAR readings. I'm getting around 25 PAR at the substrate and around 45-50 in the middle. It's a pretty good light. I should be ok with a low-light setup. But I just hope everything stays bushy when flooded. I just have to be patient with trimming.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

frrok said:


> Cool thanks for the advice! I took PAR readings. I'm getting around 25 PAR at the substrate and around 45-50 in the middle. It's a pretty good light. I should be ok with a low-light setup. But I just hope everything stays bushy when flooded. I just have to be patient with trimming.


Good deal. Pretty nice light then. The blue is growing on me. :thumbsup: Got all my products sorted out. Tank should be setup sometime this week. :icon_cool

HM should stay bushy. If anything it'll melt and grow back, but I doubt it. HC never gave me issues with emersed growth conversion. It played nicely. Hopefully HM does the same for you. Looks like it's spreading very well so far, though (assuming that nice green stuff is HM...). Doubt you need those 50 stems, honestly. Were they the RAOK ones?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



freph said:


> Good deal. Pretty nice light then. The blue is growing on me. :thumbsup: Got all my products sorted out. Tank should be setup sometime this week. :icon_cool
> 
> HM should stay bushy. If anything it'll melt and grow back, but I doubt it. HC never gave me issues with emersed growth conversion. It played nicely. Hopefully HM does the same for you. Looks like it's spreading very well so far, though (assuming that nice green stuff is HM...). Doubt you need those 50 stems, honestly. Were they the RAOK ones?


I actually don't really like the blue light. But I can't afford another strip of the white right now. 
The spreading green plant is actually micranthemum umbrosum. It has a rounder leaf. I'm getting a different plant for the foreground. Hemianthus micranthemoides. They're actually two different species. I got alot of it because I want to give it a good head start. I never order enough plants.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

I read that stand is extremely unstable once tank has water in it. It shakes and warps.

Whats your experience with it?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



Soup12 said:


> I read that stand is extremely unstable once tank has water in it. It shakes and warps.
> 
> Whats your experience with it?


It's not filled yet so I'm not sure. Time will tell I guess. If its a problem, I'll build my own. Do you have a source for that info?


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

frrok said:


> It's not filled yet so I'm not sure. Time will tell I guess. If its a problem, I'll build my own. Do you have a source for that info?


amazon


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

However, it's the only review for the stand. It should be at least covered with a laminate material....if not, you can just get some spray on water sealant or something. As far as it being not sturdy you could fix that with some wood screws.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Added sone HM as a forground. not sure how it will be without co2... if it doesnt work out, ill try something different. I'm really enjoying viewing this from multiple angles. let me know what you think!
P.S. really cant wit to flood it, I'm giving it a week or so to take root, then im adding water....cant take it anymore. I want to see some movement.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

are you going to have a filter?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



Soup12 said:


> are you going to have a filter?


Yes.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Setup is looking wonderful. That HM definitely added another layer of goodness.

Wish I could set mine up. AFA forgot to ship my plants last week and the manzanita I ordered is still floating around in the post. Bleh.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



freph said:


> Setup is looking wonderful. That HM definitely added another layer of goodness.
> 
> Wish I could set mine up. AFA forgot to ship my plants last week and the manzanita I ordered is still floating around in the post. Bleh.


Thanks. Much appreciated. 
I feel your pain. Sourcing plants is def tough. Took me awhile to find HM in quantity. 

Too bad they forgot to ship your Order. That's odd.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

What filter u rollin with


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

frrok said:


> Thanks. Much appreciated.
> I feel your pain. Sourcing plants is def tough. Took me awhile to find HM in quantity.
> 
> Too bad they forgot to ship your Order. That's odd.


They're a pretty small operation, just like mine.

Not to speak for them, but sometimes things get so busy that it's easy to get overwhelmed. Mistakes happen, and it sucks when it does. But usually the customer ends up ahead when a mistake is made, at least with my style of handling similar circumstances.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



Francis Xavier said:


> They're a pretty small operation, just like mine.
> 
> Not to speak for them, but sometimes things get so busy that it's easy to get overwhelmed. Mistakes happen, and it sucks when it does. But usually the customer ends up ahead when a mistake is made, at least with my style of handling similar circumstances.


I can understand that! We're only human. Besides, aren't you guys (afa,ADG) pretty much the only ADA distributors?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep. They're the only two in the US. There's plenty of retailers, though.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*

Hey guys. Just a quick update. 
Picked up a trio of Dario Dario(Scarlet Badis) from msjinxed. I was lucky enough to meet her where she picks up her stock. The fish were in great health even after being in a bag for a few days. I urge anyone who is interested in micro fish to look her up. Anyway, I plan on flooding this tank this weekend and if all goes well add the fish as well. For filtration I will probably use a Red Sea nano HOB for now. Although, I think that it it doesn't house enough media. Speaking of media, I'm just going to take some matrix out of my Eheim stuff it in the HOB. THats pretty much it. I'll take a shot once its filled this weekend.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

what heater are you using? I have the hydor slim 7.5w on a 10" cube, but it only raises temp 3 degrees


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Back in the game... Slowly 25cm Cube.*



Soup12 said:


> what heater are you using? I have the hydor slim 7.5w on a 10" cube, but it only raises temp 3 degrees


I have an archaea 25w mini heater that I can use for now. But in the summer I don't typically use a heater.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Finally filled today. Unfortunately cannot add livestock since I got some ammonia readings. My test kit is pretty old tho. So I may have to test it. To make sure it's accurate.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice. That tank should have very minimal issues with that much growth from the get-go. Bravo! As for my cube....wood will be here Monday or Tuesday. Setup will be Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

I like the sleek components.

Azoo palm filter and archae 25w is teenie


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

freph said:


> Very nice. That tank should have very minimal issues with that much growth from the get-go. Bravo! As for my cube....wood will be here Monday or Tuesday. Setup will be Wednesday or Thursday.


Thanks! that was the plan. 

Can't wait to see your set up!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

h4n said:


> very nice!!!!!


Thanks h4n!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Update. Starting to see diatom algae and did some testing a few days ago. High nitrites and ammonia seems to be on the decline. Shouldn't be long before cycle is complete. I didn't realize I would still have to cycle after dry-starting a tank. I would assume all my bacteria would have been established by now. Kind of weird. I even put some media from my filter into this filter and still had high ammonia. Must be the Aquasoil. I've heard it was nutrient rich but this is ridiculous! Plants are growing very well and I'm almost due for a trim. I think my light levels are just right. High enough for medium plant growth but low enough that algae does not get out of control. Here's a pic from yesterday.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Added 4 Amanos, 1 Otto and a trio of Dario Dario. 









Trim time. 









Thanks for looking.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Trim time indeed. Loving the darios and that M. umbrosum!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

*checks wallet to see if can afford Scarlet Badis*


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

CPDzeke said:


> *checks wallet to see if can afford Scarlet Badis*


They're not that expensive. They're just hard to find. Check franks aquarium and msjinxed.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

freph said:


> Trim time indeed. Loving the darios and that M. umbrosum!


Thanks bro. Dude. M. Umbrosum. Easy lo tech carpet plant hands down.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

nice trio !

I had a trio but lost the tiny tiny female somewhere in my tank lol! I still got the two cool males though.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

h4n said:


> nice trio !
> 
> I had a trio but lost the tiny tiny female somewhere in my tank lol! I still got the two cool males though.


thanks, yea the female always hides ...but they come out when i come up to the tank. they already know that i feed them.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

What do you feed them? Will they eat blackworms?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

CPDzeke said:


> What do you feed them? Will they eat blackworms?


Yes! So far they've ate blackworms, white worms, brine shrimp and yesterday I tried feeding them some frozen baby brine and they ate some of that too. but not the female. she wouldnt touch it. Right now, I have a bit of white worms that I am trying to grow out so I can always have a steady supply of live food for them. feeding is the only tough part.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

frrok said:


> Yes! So far they've ate blackworms, white worms, brine shrimp and yesterday I tried feeding them some frozen baby brine and they ate some of that too. but not the female. she wouldnt touch it. Right now, I have a bit of white worms that I am trying to grow out so I can always have a steady supply of live food for them. feeding is the only tough part.


Mine loved micro worms. And they actually ate borneowild wild staple s pellets.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

How do you feed? Syringe/pipette?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

CPDzeke said:


> How do you feed? Syringe/pipette?


I'm a little nervous about adding too much salt water to the tank. So right now I try and grab a bunch with tweezers.


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

My dario dario pair only eat frozen brine shrimps. They ignore frozen brine shrimps and frozen bloodworms  .

At one point i had to use a tweezer and wave the bloodworms to convince them to give them a try, they took one or two...but they wont eat any frozen bloodworms on the substrate...

One of the pickiest fish when it comes to food imo


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

here is a decent pic finally...


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

that is some intense coloring! Great photo joe...!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Mmmmm fluorescent blue fin edges. My favorite part of Scarlet Badis.  Reminds me, I need to get my cube thread started soon, lol. Want any L. pantanal? Stuff grows like a freaking weed for me.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

freph said:


> Mmmmm fluorescent blue fin edges. My favorite part of Scarlet Badis.  Reminds me, I need to get my cube thread started soon, lol. Want any L. pantanal? Stuff grows like a freaking weed for me.


Yea I'll take some. That plant is beautiful!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Here is a quick update on the cube. Some issues that I'm dealing with. 1. Various stems that I have behind the crypts have been growing really really slow. Rotala, hygro Vietnam 'mini', ludwigia red, and r nanjenshan. Some say it could be not enough flow from my hob. Maybe a possibility. But I have the flow pretty high. It does get clogged with algae from time to time so it's not consistent. 2. I'm dealing with some green hair algae that builds up on the glass and some plants. I've been cleaning it off the glass and doing water. changes every week. I'm considering doing a paintball set up on this tank because I believe my lighting my be slightly to high. Even though I got about 25 PAR at the substrate. Other than that things are ok, the M. Umbrosum is growing really well and I love the bushy look even with no co2. My moss idea on the lava rocks isn't quite working out. As the moss hasn't really stuck. Just kind of floated off. Only a couple of the stones look good, for example the rock with the fissidens looks great. The java moss is just ugly. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

So much greeeeeeeeen. Looks wonderful. Almost 2 weeks later, I bet it's even more green and full.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

freph said:


> So much greeeeeeeeen. Looks wonderful. Almost 2 weeks later, I bet it's even more green and full.


Hey! Thank you very much. Makes me feel happy when someone appreciates my work/tank. We had a house warming party(post-sandy) finally after a year in our place and there was a ton of kids. And it amazes me how much the kids loved the tank. The adults mehh. Not so much lol. 

Anyway, this tank needs a desparate trim! I'm also letting the GDA on the glass run its course. Haven't cleaned it in a week and a half. The stems still don't look that great. I think I'll hold off on the Co2 for now and just buy a bunch of submerged grown stems see what happens. Maybe I didn't plant enough from the beginning. It the light just isn't enough in that back corner. Or add more crypts...Who knows. Here is the latest. Thanks again


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

How much did this setup cost overall? Cuz I'm thinking of setting up a similar tank (for shrimp) in my parents' office and my budget is like $150.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

25cm AquaTop high-clarity cube: $40 shipped. LED fixture: $30 shipped. Substrate + plants of your choice, based upon your budget. AquaClear 20: $25 shipped. 

You can definitely do something nice and top of the line for $150.



Bserve said:


> How much did this setup cost overall? Cuz I'm thinking of setting up a similar tank (for shrimp) in my parents' office and my budget is like $150.


----------



## Ganyon (Jun 11, 2012)

This tank is beautiful. I hope I can get my new 20 gallon to look this good.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Ganyon said:


> This tank is beautiful. I hope I can get my new 20 gallon to look this good.


Hey thanks. Been meaning to post a pic.. Not much has changed. Plants are
doing ok I guess but growth is super slow. The stems don't do well in the PAR that this light puts out I realized. So I ordered a different light. I will post a pic with the new light set up soon.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Your plants should do fine with that lighting. You could consider adding a third strip, however, as that would greatly increase your light level. 

If you go with anything stronger, you're probably going to need pressurized CO2 and ferts.



frrok said:


> The stems don't do well in the PAR that this light puts out I realized. So I ordered a different light. I will post a pic with the new light set up soon.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Your plants should do fine with that lighting. You could consider adding a third strip, however, as that would greatly increase your light level.
> 
> If you go with anything stronger, you're probably going to need pressurized CO2 and ferts.


Yea trying to avoid co2 on this tank for now.The light grows plants fine. I've had success in the past with low light and stems(but with a pc light). So I'm just experimenting with different LEDs to see what works better.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> 25cm AquaTop high-clarity cube: $40 shipped. LED fixture: $30 shipped. Substrate + plants of your choice, based upon your budget. AquaClear 20: $25 shipped.
> 
> You can definitely do something nice and top of the line for $150.


Thanks, but do you know of any heaters of that size for cheap? Also, do you think that a finnex fugeray would output the amount of light in a similar sized cube without CO2 and not have algae problems?


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very sharp!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You should check out some other cube journals for lighting options. I use a Fugeray on one of my 25cm cubes.

Heaters are something you shouldn't go cheap on. $50 will buy a top of the line heater that is less likely to fail than a cheap, rebranded import.



Bserve said:


> Thanks, but do you know of any heaters of that size for cheap? Also, do you think that a finnex fugeray would output the amount of light in a similar sized cube without CO2 and not have algae problems?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Well. I ordered the fugeray -R clip on light for this tank. I'll report back on growth and let you know. I'm hoping the addition of reds will help with growth.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Here it is with the new light. I think it looks brighter already. The greens look way more vibrant as well.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Much nicer color! It appears to be a warmer light, the other was closer to 10,000k? 
Either way, looking good frrok!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Much nicer color! It appears to be a warmer light, the other was closer to 10,000k?
> Either way, looking good frrok!


Thanks dude! Actually is was 14k with one actinic. Def too blue. This has a red strip in the middle. Looks way better IMO.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

frrok said:


> Thanks dude! Actually is was 14k with one actinic. Def too blue. This has a red strip in the middle. Looks way better IMO.


Ahh, yeah, I can spot it. The old light had a very "cold" look, this new one is much nicer! :icon_cool


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

This is great setup! And I think the Fugeray-R is a nice addition. I'm not a fan of actinic over plants, too cold. Nice work!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Jack Gilvey said:


> This is great setup! And I think the Fugeray-R is a nice addition. I'm not a fan of actinic over plants, too cold. Nice work!


Thanks! I agree about the blue. I think it may have contributed to my algae issues as well. But I have no scientific evidence about that. Just a hunch.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

frrok said:


> Here it is with the new light. I think it looks brighter already. The greens look way more vibrant as well.


Any update on how the growth is with the new light? I'm thinking about a similar setup.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Cube update. Heavy trim. Re-scape coming soon.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Some changes. Not quite a re-scape. Pulled all the micranthemum umbrosum. And added some more crypt petchii. Also, the hemianthus micranthemoides has just taken off. It's really nice. It is due for a trim tho. Just haven't had the time for maintenance on this tank. Still have some GSA and GDA but it's not that bad. And easy to maintain. I'm thinking if filling in the background with more HM and trim off a lot of the crypt leaves since they have GSA on them. Also, I picked up some tissue culture plants from petco, it's labeled "crypt wendtii green" but it looks more like parva to me. It's still in the process of establishing itself to the tanks parameters so well see how it grows out. It's a slow grower. I dose excel every week or twice week and I think it's helping out the HM. Enjoying this tank a lot. Still has a bit to go as to what I'm envisioning.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Update


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

yep.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

That's how my cube with HM looked like when I got back from vacation


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

vvDO said:


> That's how my cube with HM looked like when I got back from vacation



You should see what it looks like now. Will post an update soon...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Cube Jungle of HM! now home to Malawa shrimp and cherries...


----------



## hitmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

So frrok, just for clarification this setup has only used excel for co2 supplementation? 

I will be getting this same kind of setup and would like to use HM, but according to tropica its an advanced plant that require lots of light and co2, both of which your setup does not have. I have yet to use excel as my other tanks are low tech... it's nice to know I can use this plant... in its current state do you not have issues with light and flow penetrating the thick growth?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

hitmanx said:


> So frrok, just for clarification this setup has only used excel for co2 supplementation?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be getting this same kind of setup and would like to use HM, but according to tropica its an advanced plant that require lots of light and co2, both of which your setup does not have. I have yet to use excel as my other tanks are low tech... it's nice to know I can use this plant... in its current state do you not have issues with light and flow penetrating the thick growth?



I don't use excel. Which plant are you referring to? Are you sure your not looking at the specifications for dwarf baby tears. You do not need co2 or excel to grow this plant.


----------



## hitmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

frrok said:


> Some changes. Not quite a re-scape. Pulled all the micranthemum umbrosum. And added some more crypt petchii. Also, the hemianthus micranthemoides has just taken off. It's really nice. It is due for a trim tho. ...... I dose excel every week or twice week and I think it's helping out the HM. Enjoying this tank a lot. Still has a bit to go as to what I'm envisioning.



So you did use excel, but you don't now?

According to tropica, hemianthus micranthemoides requires med light and co2 supplementation: http://tropica.com/en/plants/plantdetails/Hemianthusmicranthemoides(048A)/4476

Light demand:	Medium	
The average or medium light demand of an aquarium plant is 0,5 W/L.
CO2 :	Medium	
A medium need in CO2 is 6-14 mg/L. A high demand in CO2 is approx. 15-25 mg/L.

So I am happy that it's possible to grow this plant under lower tech setups :smile:


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Hitman, HM grows better and faster with CO2 but not necessary


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Hey all, it's been a while since I updated this thread. The tank has finally been re-scaped. Mainly using ferns and crypts... All the livestock is currently being housed in a temporary holding tank until it cycles properly. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## hitmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

That looks very nice! I look forward to it developing... I like it :hihi:

I like the island design in these cubes... I almost did one too but decided on corner driftwood with emerged wood and riparium plants...

Is that lava rock? I used that too with diced fissidens 1.5month dry start...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

hitmanx said:


> That looks very nice! I look forward to it developing... I like it :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes the island look is what I was going for. 
And yes, it's lava rock. I actually had to use some other granite type rocks to hold the wood down as well. After I scaped and planted it, i started to float up as I added water! Total noob mistake. Lol. I had to redo the whole thing. I am adding more plants this weekend. Some anubias nan petite and more plants in the middle. I would love to add c02 but I have shrimp and tbo id rather not deal with dosing and doing weekly water changes. Need this to be as low maintenance as possible.


----------



## hitmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm interested in how well the fugeray-r will light this tank while keeping the algae at bay... it's a great light and I have one on a 5.5 standard but with at least 50% floater coverage, and another on a mini-m which had a lot of stems but now almost 100% floater coverage. .. I have yet to experience much algae at all 

But this island style doesn't look good with floaters and usually has less over all plant mass than traditional design... it will be interesting to see how successful you are... I'm rooting for you :wink:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

hitmanx said:


> I'm interested in how well the fugeray-r will light this tank while keeping the algae at bay... it's a great light and I have one on a 5.5 standard but with at least 50% floater coverage, and another on a mini-m which had a lot of stems but now almost 100% floater coverage. .. I have yet to experience much algae at all
> 
> 
> 
> But this island style doesn't look good with floaters and usually has less over all plant mass than traditional design... it will be interesting to see how successful you are... I'm rooting for you :wink:



Yea. I have thought of that. I may cut my light period... We shall see. Thank you!!


----------



## leemacnyc (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice set-up frrok...subscribed!


----------



## hitmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

frrok said:


> Yea. I have thought of that. I may cut my light period... We shall see. Thank you!!


I have been using a 6hr photo period on my low tech tanks with great sucess. .. one of these days I'll get a tank journal for my tanks going...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

leemacnyc said:


> Nice set-up frrok...subscribed!



Thanks dude.


----------



## hitmanx (Jun 24, 2012)

Greaaaaaaaaaaat... your new aquascape has given me an MTS relapse... I was gonna decommission my mini-m to make room (and time) for a new super wide but shallow riparium tank, but now I also wanna try an island... thanks :wink:


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice to see the progression.. as I am rebooting my 12" cube I will be following this..


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

48 day UPDATE. growth is slow and steady. The moss is looking really good for a low tech set up. I left the tank alone for almost 2 weeks while I was away on vacation. No issues whatsoever. Think I'm going to switch to 2 week water changes now.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I also added 2 chili rasboras and 1 boraras merah from my mini-m. They are loving life. The only algae that I have is on the glass. And some places it's really hard to scrap off during my water changes. I'm hoping eventually it will go away. Anyone have any tips. Right now I'm trying get at it with a toothbrush. It's super tough.


----------



## Hiddentanks (Aug 9, 2013)

New scape looks good! A credit card works well for removing algae from glass and wont scratch it.


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

I have to say, I love this scape. It's just so adorable and perfectly self-contained. <3


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Mitashade said:


> I have to say, I love this scape. It's just so adorable and perfectly self-contained. <3



Thank you! It's been a joy so far. Easy Maintenance and the shrimp, cories and fish are so entertaining.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

still going....


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Where can I buy the aqua pro 12" cube?


----------

